# Headlight removal, need special tool?



## roverva (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to remove my headlights to replace bulbs, but none of my socket set has the right fit, tried 7mm, 8mm, 5/16, 1/4 nonw fit. 

Do I have to buy a special tool to lock and unlock the headlight?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I should be with the rest of the tools under the floor cover in the back cargo area.


----------



## roverva (Nov 5, 2010)

*So it is a special tool?*

I bought mine used and there are no tools of any kind in the trunk area. Can I buy this tool?


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

Try a 5mm socket.


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

go buy a 5mm--heck, buy a whole new set. You will need them. A US size socket will just strip your bolts for future changes. There are no US size nuts, bolts, etc. on this car. All metric. 

good luck.


----------



## drnh (Nov 7, 2010)

Did you manage to remove them?

The hex heads could have snapped off int he past like most (inc mine) do.

If they have its a pain to get them out without modding the headlamp carrier.

I had to use a Dremmel to cut the plastic away and around the lock studs then get access to them with pliers...easy enough after that.

Push teh headlamp in as you loosen the headlamp lock bolt, this way it will take pressure off it and make it easier to remove.

Daz


----------



## roverva (Nov 5, 2010)

Not yet. I will go buy the 5mm and try it next weekend. Thanks for all the response.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

Does anyone have a step by step DIY for removing and installing the headlamp assy's?


----------



## roverva (Nov 5, 2010)

5mm didn't work for me. I just ordered the factory removal tool for $18.00. Now I have to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Vwkarleydavis (Oct 6, 2021)

What is the tool called that you needed?


----------

